# Rescued--Golden mix needs rescue!!



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Went by the Outer Banks SPCA this AM they have a beautiful Golden mix male about 4 years old.I considered adopting him but my wife & I agreed not to get another dog untill next winter when she is off for 3 months so the new dog can get to know Jack with someone home all the time. He's too nice a dog to leave in this shelter untill they can't keep him anymore.I've e-mailed the three rescues in NC & one in Va. Any other ideas?


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have had a good experience with Neusse River Golden Retriever Rescue. We rescued a golden/aussie mix, that wasn't working out with my family (she's smart as anything, but she kept herding and biting the kids :doh. They said they would post her as a referral, although they didn't want to foster her. Luckily we found her an awesome home with someone that my husband works with. But I did find them very pleasant to deal with. Is that one of the 3 you tried?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*

Capt. Jack

Please let us know what y9ou hear back from the rescues. Praying someone saves him!!

Here is the link to Junior-no pic yet!!
http://www.obxspca.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=4307503


Foster this dog on Facebook!

Learn more about the Golden Retriever. 

About Junior 
Status: Available for Adoption (adoption info) 
Species: Dog 
Rescue ID: 31458 
General Color: Golden/Chestnut 
Current Age: 4 Years (best estimate)
Housetrained: Yes 


Hi Im Junior. Im a golden retriever that came to the shelter as a stray. Im a extremly friendly dog who get along with other dogs and seem to enjoy playing outside. I love a nice belly rub and lots of attention. I also know some basic commads. I ready for my furever home so come meet me and my friends today!

More about Junior
Good with Dogs

Currently we do not know if Junior will be able to attend the event, World Spay Day 2012 on Tuesday, February 28th, 2012.
See Junior's attendance information for future events.
Request to meet Junior at an event.
See a list of all events.




229ms


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes I've e-mailed Neuss River Thanks


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I had a pic but can't find it I'll go by & take another in the morning if I can


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Neusse River e-mailed me back they are looking into it I sent them your link


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

*Pic*

Sent to Neusse River praying they can help


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He looks a lot like my golden mix boy. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy, thanks for contacting the Rescues, hope it works out.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Just called the shelter the rescue did call them but aparently he has biten someone in the past & the girl said they seemed concerned about that they don't know why or who he bit. I played with him for awhile when I saw him & he seems very gentle.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*

Capt. Jack

Aw, poor baby. Hope the fact he supposedly bit will not be a death sentence for him.Maybe someone just said that so they could get rid of him.

*HERE IS A LINK TO JUNIOR'S WEBPAGE:*
http://www.obxspca.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=4307503

I read his bio and it says he was a stray, so how would they know if he has bitten or not?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Praying and hoping that Junior finds a loving home :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for this boy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*

Capt. Jack

Have you heard anymore about Junior?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

No Karen I"m going by there tomarrow to take a bag of food & some treats.I hope the rescue took him. I just can't rescue another Golden right now or he'd already be here


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*

I'm hoping the rescue took him, too, and it's so sweet of you to bring him treats!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*

Capt. Jack

Did you go to see Junior Yesterday!!???
I heard over on Facebook that the Golden Ret. Rescue in VA was taking him.
I have not confirmed this yet.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

No I haven't heard & I haven't had a chance to get by the SPCA I hate to admit it but I'm almost afraid to ask.I would hate to go by there & find out I called them too late.Which rescue? I'd love to contact them & see


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*

Here is the link on facebook they had about Junior and him being rescued.
Capt. Jack: Call and ask GRREAT in VA if they have him.

https://www.facebook.com/notificati...85871489.59683.237760179614133&type=1&theater
UPDATE 3-1-12...PER CAROLYN P. WATERS / ADOPT A GOLDEN ATLANTA...
Carolyn Phillips Waters ::
The Foster is picking up today !!
Then this was posted:
UPDATE 3-1-12...PER CAROLYN P. WATERS / ADOPT A GOLDEN ATLANTA...
Carolyn Phillips Waters ::
The Foster is picking up today !!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

GRREAT has him!!! Thank God! Thanks for all the info Karen & help!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Just got an e-mail from GRREAT Junior is already at his foster home & doing great!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*

Capt. Jack

That is so wonderful that he's in a foster home!! I wonder if he is in VA or N.C.?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't know just glad he's in good hands.Thanks for the info & all the help for Jr.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You are so welcome!*

You are so welcome-I am so happy for Junior!!


----------

